# Where is best to order an EZ Flash IV for a UK user please?



## aofelix (Jan 21, 2015)

^ AS OP says.

Only ever used teensy.co.uk so not sure where to go from here. Wish there was someone selling the console + The cart. would pay extra just to get them both at the same time. grrr


----------



## migles (Jan 21, 2015)

which console btw? a gba? a ds? which model of the console?


----------



## aofelix (Jan 22, 2015)

Ds Lite please. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## AlanWeird (Jan 22, 2015)

I have one I've never bothered using. Its still boxed. I could put it up on the for sale section.

Its the GBA sized one though.


----------



## aofelix (Jan 22, 2015)

AlanWeird said:


> I have one I've never bothered using. Its still boxed. I could put it up on the for sale section.
> 
> Its the GBA sized one though.


 


Yes please! Does the GBA sized one fit in the DS Lite? 

I haven't actually bought the console to play it on yet so I could just get a GBA. Is it an EZ Flash IV? Also do you have a microSD?


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 25, 2015)

aofelix said:


> Yes please! Does the GBA sized one fit in the DS Lite?
> 
> I haven't actually bought the console to play it on yet so I could just get a GBA. Is it an EZ Flash IV? Also do you have a microSD?


 
Just buy DSTWO and you will have GBA compatibility


----------



## aofelix (Jan 25, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Just buy DSTWO and you will have GBA compatibility


 


I've read issues with a few GBA games (Golden Sun namely). I really get annoyed when performance isn't near to perfection so I've gotten the EZ Flash.


----------



## migles (Jan 25, 2015)

aofelix said:


> Yes please! Does the GBA sized one fit in the DS Lite?
> 
> I haven't actually bought the console to play it on yet so I could just get a GBA. Is it an EZ Flash IV? Also do you have a microSD?


 
ez iv is the same size as a gba game it will work on ds lite but it will have a part outside, it doesn't bother me... but go ahead, the card is great



xdrako23x said:


> Just buy DSTWO and you will have GBA compatibility


not so great as a slot 2 card... gba games run usually at 60fps, on dstwo they run at 30, it is noticeable... you can play gba games on it, but there is a huge diference when i use the ez iv...


----------

